# Trying to get a job at Sephora



## PinkyTuitavuki (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey all- I just turned in my application about a week ago. I actually talked to and had a sort of pre interview with the stores specialist when I gave her my application and resume'. I have been in the nursing field for 12.5 years. I have no retail experience. How long should I wait to contact them or should I wait for them to contact me? Help please. What should I expect in terms of questions should I get an interview.


----------



## PinkyTuitavuki (Aug 21, 2012)

Pinky's update- after waiting for a month for my background check I finally got the job at Sephora I am so excited..... :encore:


----------

